# Twin Light weight home brew



## JRE123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just had to build something to put this engine on.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 23, 2014)

Neat!  What is the engine?  And what did you use for the rear pulley sheave?


----------



## oquinn (Mar 24, 2014)

*Please tell us a lot more!*

I'ss got's to know!!!


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Twin build*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Neat!  What is the engine?  And what did you use for the rear pulley sheave?




The engine is a 1950"s Power Products engine.  The sheave is a Whizzer.  The bike is 1980's Huffy.


----------



## JRE123 (May 30, 2014)

Had to convert it to coil and battery.  The HD coil is in the box below the seat and the battey is in the faux radio on the stem.


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2014)

With this, and what I remember from a previous bike that you've posted, you truly are a master fabricator


----------

